# Tabak Especial Ltd. Tabak Dulce Robusto Cigar Review - Great Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wrapper tastes great in your mouth even before you light and once you do you already have that great wrapper taste mixed with this milk chocolate c...

Read the full review here: Tabak Especial Ltd. Tabak Dulce Robusto Cigar Review - Great Smoke


----------

